# Few A6 questions PLSE HELP



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey im looking to buy an A6 fairly soon and have a few questions.
first off is it possible to get an A6 Avant w/ a 2.7t and stick?
Second is the motor in the 2.7t the same as the S4? they have the same specs and such as ive seen, but i couldnt find a K04 kit for the A6 2.7t
also, if i were to get an Allroad could i get coilovers to lower it?
i really want to get a manual 2.7T avant, and slam it w/ some nice wheels and a chip ha
thanks a lot


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

2.7t avant in the US....no unless you get an Allroad


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

ok so no to an A6 avant. so allroad it is.
now will i have problems w/ it if i put coilovers on it. will i have problems with the self leveling suspension?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

Why not forget the coilovers and reset the stock suspension with a VAG-COM and be done with it? You'll save a grip of cash that you can put towards engine upgrades or wheels...


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

yea i just figured that. allroad w/ 402 mod, AWE chip and tint.
o and some wheels and done!


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

o yea one last question ha
what would a chipped allroad or 2.7T 6spd A6 do in the 1/4 mile? i dont want a "race" car, this is just for reference


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_what would a chipped allroad or 2.7T 6spd A6 do in the 1/4 mile?

Too many variables to say definitively and I can't speak for the Allroad.
After you chip it, are you going to tune it, etc?
Ballpark guesstimate for the A6 6spd chipped... 15's.
If it's running really well... possible 14's and 90+mph.


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Too many variables to say definitively and I can't speak for the Allroad.
After you chip it, are you going to tune it, etc?
Ballpark guesstimate for the A6 6spd chipped... 15's.
If it's running really well... possible 14's and 90+mph.


WOW that slow? wow, and yes i was planning on doing piggy pipes, AWE GIAC chip and tune by them, catback exhaust.
wow only 14s. i was hoping for high 13s at least ha.
ill be going from a 12sec wrx wagon to a 15sec allroad? WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_WOW that slow? wow, and yes i was planning on doing piggy pipes, AWE GIAC chip and tune by them, catback exhaust.

Umm... you asked 1/4 mile estimated time with just a chip and that is what you received.
Now you are talking gutted DPs, catback exhaust, tuning, etc.
We are now talking apples and oranges.
Review your stage guides.


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_wow only 14s. i was hoping for high 13s at least ha.

With your additional mods... definitely possible.

_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_ill be going from a 12sec wrx wagon to a 15sec allroad? WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I was reffering to a chipped 2.7T A6 6spd. I said I cannot speak for the Allroad...









Tell you what... state all of your actual intended mods on your intended platform and ask the question again


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

ok well fine. ha
im planning on starting out with an allroad 2.7t 6spd.
getting AWE chip (so 15s?)
then later on getting catback and gutted downpipes and tuned (high 13s?)
i was just suprised at these numbers cause ive seen some B5 S4s chipped go mid 13s on chip alone. so i was hoping for at least mid to low 14s for an allroad given its the same motor and that the allroad weighs 400lbs more


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_
im planning on starting out with an allroad 2.7t 6spd.
getting AWE chip (so 15s?)
then later on getting catback and gutted downpipes and tuned (high 13s?)

You need to talk to someone with a modded Allroad










_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_i was just suprised at these numbers cause ive seen some B5 S4s chipped go mid 13s on chip alone. so i was hoping for at least mid to low 14s for an allroad given its the same motor and that the allroad weighs 400lbs more

There is more to it than just motor and weight. For example S4's have performance driveline gear ratios, 400lbs is alot of weight, actually tuning the chip is a major factor, etc.
If performance is that important, why don't you just get an S4


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

i was going to get an S4, buti dont really want one ha
my mom has one w/ H&R coilovers and borla catback. its a nice car, i just want something more....... durable ha
and im not too worried about performance, but i would like a "quick" car


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_my mom has one w/ H&R coilovers and borla catback

Have you driven it... got any pics?

_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_ its a nice car, i just want something more....... durable ha

I've heard Allroads blow turbo's and air suspension bags all the time









_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_and im not too worried about performance, but i would like a "quick" car

How about a WRX, they can be pretty quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Have you driven it... got any pics?
I've heard Allroads blow turbo's and air suspension bags all the time








How about a WRX, they can be pretty quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha yea ive actually been driving the S4 for the last 2 weeks, thats kind of why i want an audi so bad right now ha. its so comfy, but lacks in the powah department ha. its a really clean nice car. heres a quick pic i took of it. tomorrow photoshoot! ha








i dont really want the same car as my mom, and im a fan of wagons ha. i like the way they look slammed ha
i drive a wrx right now. a 12second wrx wagon ha. i like it, its just not comfortable and nice ha.
heres a recent picture of it, if you want more just ask, ill be happy to post some up ha


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

You need an RS6 wagon... check 'em out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

Yeah, check them out in any EUROPEAN Autotrader mag ha, because you're not finding one here in the U.S. for sale ha.


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

ha if only i could have an RS6 avant, if only they were available in the US.
if only i had $$$$$$$$$$ ha


----------

